# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές Εταιρίες - Historic Shipping Companies >  ΑΝΕR Lines (Ανώνυμη Ναυτιλιακή Εταιρία Ρεθύμνου)

## Thanasis89

&#171;Η ακτοπλοϊκή απομόνωση του Ρεθύμνου, έστω και με την μορφή περιστασιακής σύνδεσης, είναι σήμερα η κύρια αιτία του αναπτυξιακού ελλείμματος του νομού μας έναντι των τριών άλλων νομών.
Είναι πλέον σε όλους μας φανερό, ότι η οικονομική ζημιά των επιχειρήσεων του τόπου μας, η ταλαιπωρία των συμπολιτών μας, των επισκεπτών μας και των φοιτητών μας έχουν φέρει το Ρέθυμνο που ήταν πριν πολλά χρόνια.
Γι’ αυτό το λόγο, πραγματοποιήθηκε στις 21 Σεπτεμβρίου 2008, στην αίθουσα της Περιηγητικής Λέσχης Ρεθύμνου, μια άτυπη συνάντηση των πολλών προβληματισμένων επιχειρηματιών, εκπροσώπων φορέων και επαγγελματικών τάξεων του νομού μας αλλά και του απλού κόσμου, όπου διατυπώθηκαν απόψεις, προτάσεις και προβληματισμοί που κατέληγαν στην εξεύρεση μόνιμης λύσης για την καθημερινή σύνδεση Ρεθύμνου – Πειραιά. 
Η θέση όλων των ομιλητών, ήταν ότι η μοναδική διέξοδος για να βγούμε από την απομόνωση και την στασιμότητα, είναι η ίδρυση Πολυμετοχικής Συνεταιριστικής Ναυτιλιακής Εταιρείας, για την αγορά συμβατικού πλοίου το συντομότερο δυνατόν.
&#183; Μια εταιρεία που θα την ιδρύσουν οι Ρεθεμνιώτες για το Ρέθυμνο, από εμάς για εμάς.
&#183; Μια Εταιρεία που θα μπουν νομικές δικλείδες ασφαλείας στο καταστατικό της, ώστε να είναι πάντα σε Ρεθεμνιώτικα χέρια.
&#183; Μια εταιρεία που πρέπει να βοηθήσουν στην ίδρυσή της όλοι οι φορείς του Ρεθύμνου, όλοι οι Σύλλογοι, η Τοπική Αυτοδιοίκηση και οι όπου γης Ρεθεμνιώτες.
&#183; Μια Εταιρεία που με την στήριξή όλων μας, θα είναι βιώσιμη και κερδοφόρα.
&#183; Μια εταιρεία που έχει άμεση και απόλυτη ανάγκη, η κοινωνία του Ρεθύμνου και οι επισκέπτες μας.
&#183; Μια Εταιρεία, όπου με σωστή και χρηστή διαχείριση, θα διασφαλιστούν με τον καλύτερο τρόπο τα χρήματα των μετόχων.
Με βάση τα παραπάνω, συγκροτήθηκε στην προαναφερόμενη συνάντηση Συντονιστική Επιτροπή Κίνησης Πολιτών για την μόνιμη ακτοπλοϊκή σύνδεση του νομού.
Σκοπός της επιτροπής είναι να κινητοποιήσει τον κόσμο του Ρεθύμνου και να οργανώσει ΠΑΝΡΕΘΕΜΝΙΩΤΙΚΗ συνάντηση, για την ίδρυση ΠΟΛΥΜΕΤΟΧΙΚΗΣ ΣΥΝΕΤΑΙΡΙΣΤΙΚΗΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΗΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑΣ, να το κάνουν πραγματικότητα.
Είμαστε βέβαιοι, ότι όλοι μαζί ενωμένοι οι ΡΕΘΕΜΝΙΩΤΕΣ και οι φορείς του ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟΥ, που πραγματικά ενδιαφέρονται για τη μόνιμη λύση του προβλήματος, μπορούν το όραμα μιας βιώσιμης ΠΟΛΥΜΕΤΟΧΙΚΗΣ ΣΥΝΕΤΑΙΡΙΣΤΙΚΗΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΗΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑΣ, να κάνουν πραγματικότητα.&#187; 
Στην ζωή θέλει να φέρει το Ρέθυμνο την "Νεα Ρεθυμνιακή" και η Συντονιστική επιτροπή που έχει αναλάβει την ευθύνη να κάνει πραγματικότητα την ΝΝΕΡ μοίρασε φυλλάδια σε όλο το Ρέθυμνο όπου γράφει τα παραπάνω. Καλούν όλους τους Ρεθεμνιώτες στις 26 Οκτωβρίου 2008, ημέρα Κυριακή και ώρα 17.30 στο κλειστό Γυμναστήριο &#171;Μελίνα Μερκούρη&#187; "να ενώσουν τις φωνές και τις δυνάμεις τους ώστε να γίνουν πράξη όσα προσδοκούν ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟ". Η συγκεκριμένη ημερομηνία θα καταστεί καταλυτική και για το μέλλον της εταιρείας. Περιμένουμε λοιπόν με αγωνία την Κυριακή για να δούμε και το πως θα λυθεί το πρόβλημα του Ρεθύμνου.

----------


## Leo

Φίλε Thanasis89, σε ευχαρσιτούμε γαι την ενημέρωση και περιμένουμε νεότερα απο την πρώτη συνανάντησνη για την δημιουργία της ΝΝΕΡ. Θα είμαστε υπόχρεοι αν παρακολουθήσει ατο θέμα και μας ενημερώνεις, όποτε ευκολύνεσαι  :Very Happy:

----------


## manolis m.

Aksizei pistuew ena megalo mpravo se autin tin Kinisi twn Rethimnitwn!

----------


## heraklion

Αν θα έχει σύνδεση με τον Πειραιά κάθε μέρα τότε απαιτούνται δύο πλοία και όχι ένα.

----------


## Thanasis89

Φίλε heraklion ας γίνει η αρχή με το ένα πλοίο όπως ήταν και επί εποχής Πρέβελη. Και αν χρειαστεί δεύτερο τότε το εξετάζουμε το θέμα. Η ουσία είναι η ΑΡΧΗ !  :Wink:

----------


## Νaval22

κάτσε πρώτα να πάρουν το ένα,πάντως αξίζουν συγχαρητήρια στη προσπάθεια παρόλο που οι εποχές είναι δύσκολες αποδεινύεται πως υπάρχουν ακόμα άνθρωποι που ενδιαφέρονται για το καλό του νομού τους,και το καλύτερο απο όλα πιστεύω είναι οι ασφαλίστικες δικλίδες ώστε η νέα εταιρεία να μείνει για πάντα λαικής βάσης,κάτι που θα έπρεπε να είχε συμβεί και σε όλες τις προγενέστερες αλλά δυστυχώς δεν έγινε  :Mad:

----------


## mastropanagos

> κάτι που θα έπρεπε να είχε συμβεί και σε όλες τις προγενέστερες αλλά δυστυχώς δεν έγινε


Θα εσκαγες αμα δεν το πεταγες το υπονοουμενο σου..!! :Wink:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## kastro

Η καινούργια εταιρεία θα είναι κάτι σαν παρακλάδι της ΑΝΕΚ η ανεξάρτητη.

----------


## mastropanagos

> Η καινούργια εταιρεία θα είναι κάτι σαν παρακλάδι της ΑΝΕΚ η ανεξάρτητη.


Διαβασε το πρωτο post του Thanassi89 και θα καταλαβεις..!!Προφανως δεν θα εχει καμια σχεση με την ΑΝΕΚ..!!

----------


## NNER

Αγαπητοί Κύριοι, 
Για την καλύτερη ενημέρωση σας και προς αποφυγήν παραπληροφόρησης, παρερμηνείας αλλά και διαστρέβλωσης το όσων είναι ήδη σε εξέλιξη, θα θέλαμε μέσω του συγκεκριμένου Forum να σας κάνουμε γνωστά τα εξής: 
H *Ν*.*Ν*.*Ε*.*Ρ* (*Ν*έα *Ν*αυτιλιακή *Ε*ταιρία *Ρ*εθύμνου) όπως δημοσιεύθηκε σε *Topic* και στο συγκεκριμένο *Forum* προ ημερών, (http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=20409&page=5) 
Αλλά όπως δημοσιεύτηκε σε *Topic* και στα δύο μεγαλύτερα *Forum* του *ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟΥ* ότι:Δεν έχει καμία συμμετοχή ή ανάμειξη στην οργάνωση της ΠανΡεθυμνιώτικης συνάντησης που θα πραγματοποιηθεί στο Δημοτικό στάδιο ‘’Μελίνα Μερκούρη΄΄ στις 26/10/2008 αλλά και καμία σχέση, ταύτιση απόψεων με την συντονιστική επιτροπή που είναι αρμόδια .Δεν έχει καμία μορφή συνεργασίας με την Ναυτιλιακή Εταιρία *A*.*N*.*E*.*K* ή μελλοντική πρόθεση συνεργασίας σε οιοδήποτε επίπεδο.Η ‘’Ομάδα’’ της υπό σύστασης εταιρίας με τον προσωρινό διακριτικό τίτλο *Ν*.*Ν*.*Ε*.*Ρ* (*Ν*έα *Ν*αυτιλιακή *Ε*ταιρία *Ρ*εθύμνου) με την ολοκλήρωση της αξιολόγησης διαφόρων στοιχείων αλλά και της οικονομικής μελέτης που έχει εκπονήσει η ίδια ,σχετικά με την βιωσιμότητα της γραμμής θα προχωρήσει σε ανακοίνωση ενημερωτικού υλικού για τον κάθε ενδιαφερόμενο μέσω του Διαδυκτιακού τόπου που ήδη διαθέτει (http://www.nner.gr) αλλά και μέσω του σχετικού ηλεκτρονικού ή γραπτού τύπου.Τέλος θα θέλαμε να να είναι γνωστό ότι, η *Ν*.*Ν*.*Ε*.*Ρ* δεν έχει καμία πρόθεση δημιουργίας διχασμού ή αντιπαλότητας με την οιοδήποτε ‘’ομάδα’’, που ενεργεί παράλληλα για τον ίδιο σκοπό. 
Θερμή παράκληση από όλους εσάς ,για υπομονή και για μη βιαστική λήψη και διατύπωση λανθασμένων συμπερασμάτων.  


Με εκτίμηση 
“*NNE**Ρ*”

----------


## mastropanagos

> Αγαπητοί Κύριοι, 
> Για την καλύτερη ενημέρωση σας και προς αποφυγήν παραπληροφόρησης, παρερμηνείας αλλά και διαστρέβλωσης το όσων είναι ήδη σε εξέλιξη, θα θέλαμε μέσω του συγκεκριμένου Forum να σας κάνουμε γνωστά τα εξής: 
> H *Ν*.*Ν*.*Ε*.*Ρ* (*Ν*έα *Ν*αυτιλιακή *Ε*ταιρία *Ρ*εθύμνου) όπως δημοσιεύθηκε σε *Topic* και στο συγκεκριμένο *Forum* προ ημερών, (http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=20409&page=5) 
> Αλλά όπως δημοσιεύτηκε σε *Topic* και στα δύο μεγαλύτερα *Forum* του *ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟΥ* ότι:Δεν έχει καμία συμμετοχή ή ανάμειξη στην οργάνωση της ΠανΡεθυμνιώτικης συνάντησης που θα πραγματοποιηθεί στο Δημοτικό στάδιο ΅ΆΜελίνα Μερκούρη΄΄ στις 26/10/2008 αλλά και καμία σχέση, ταύτιση απόψεων με την συντονιστική επιτροπή που είναι αρμόδια .Δεν έχει καμία μορφή συνεργασίας με την Ναυτιλιακή Εταιρία *A*.*N*.*E*.*K* ή μελλοντική πρόθεση συνεργασίας σε οιοδήποτε επίπεδο.Η ΅ΆΟμάδαΆΆ της υπό σύστασης εταιρίας με τον προσωρινό διακριτικό τίτλο *Ν*.*Ν*.*Ε*.*Ρ* (*Ν*έα *Ν*αυτιλιακή *Ε*ταιρία *Ρ*εθύμνου) με την ολοκλήρωση της αξιολόγησης διαφόρων στοιχείων αλλά και της οικονομικής μελέτης που έχει εκπονήσει η ίδια ,σχετικά με την βιωσιμότητα της γραμμής θα προχωρήσει σε ανακοίνωση ενημερωτικού υλικού για τον κάθε ενδιαφερόμενο μέσω του Διαδυκτιακού τόπου που ήδη διαθέτει (http://www.nner.gr) αλλά και μέσω του σχετικού ηλεκτρονικού ή γραπτού τύπου.Τέλος θα θέλαμε να να είναι γνωστό ότι, η *Ν*.*Ν*.*Ε*.*Ρ* δεν έχει καμία πρόθεση δημιουργίας διχασμού ή αντιπαλότητας με την οιοδήποτε ΅ΆομάδαΆΆ, που ενεργεί παράλληλα για τον ίδιο σκοπό. 
> Θερμή παράκληση από όλους εσάς ,για υπομονή και για μη βιαστική λήψη και διατύπωση λανθασμένων συμπερασμάτων.  
> 
> 
> Με εκτίμηση 
> “*NNE**Ρ*”


Σ'ευχαριστουμε πολυ για την αμεση ενημερωση..!!

----------


## andreas4

Για την σημερινή κατάσταση που επικρατεί στο Ρέθυμνο το μεγαλύτερο μερίδιο το έχουν οι ΑΝΕΚ οπότε θα μου φαινόταν απίστευτο να υπήρχε η οποιαδήποτε σχέση.
Το Ρέθυμνο αξίζει να έχει μια ΔΙΚΙΑ του εταιρία και εύχομαι να δούμε βαπόρια της ΝΝΕΡ πολύ σύντομα.
Στην κίνηση υπάρχει κάποιος απο την πάλαι ποτέ Ρεθυμνιακή?

----------


## manolis m.

Aurio einai nomizw i krisimi sinantisi gia to mellon autis tis prwtovoulias!

----------


## jvrou

Υπάρχει κάποιο νέο από την χθεσινή προγραμματισμένη συνάντηση?

----------


## villy

> Υπάρχει κάποιο νέο από την χθεσινή προγραμματισμένη συνάντηση?


Το παρακάτω post έχει δημοσιευτεί και σε άλλο thread του παρόντος forum
__________________________________________________  ______________
Καλημέρα.
Καταρχήν να χαιρετήσω το forum σας μιας και είναι το 1o μου post εδώ.
Ακολούθως θα ήθελα να βάλω τον "οβολόν" μου ως αναφορά την ενημέρωση του φλέγοντος θέματος που "τσουρουφλάει" αυτή τη στιγμή το Ρέθυμνο και δεν είναι άλο από την ακτοπλοϊκή σύνδεση του Λιμανιού μας με το Πειραιά.
Πολλά έχουν ακουστεί.... λιγώτερα έχουν γραφτεί.
Είμαι ο εκδότης της εφημερίδας ΡΕΘΕΜΝΙΩΤΙΚΗ ΑΓΟΡΑ. H εφημερίδα μας η οποία με την ιδιότητά της ως free press είναι ήδη 1η σε κυκλοφορία (τιράζ αντιτύπων) στη Κρήτη. Λειτουργεί παράλληλα και ως ηλεκτρονική εφημερίδα Ρεθύμνου με dynamic διαδικτυακό portal. (www.agorapress.gr)
Εχω παρακολουθήσει ως επισκέπτης αρκετό καιρό το forum σας και οφείλω να δώσω συγχαρητήρια για τη δουλειά που κάνετε εδώ μέσα ενώ ταυτόχρονα διαπιστώνω ένα πολύ αναβαθμισμένο παρεάκι ανθρώπων με μεγάλη γνώση στο χώρο της Ελληνικής και όχι μόνο, ναυτιλίας.

Με την ιδιότητά μου ως δημοσιογράφος, έχω ασχοληθεί ταμάλα με το θέμα της ακτοπλοϊκής σύνδεσης Ρεθύνου - Πειραιά και του καραβιού της και είμαι ανοιχτός σε ερωτήσεις για όσους ενδιαφέρονται να λάβουν αδέσμευτη ενημέρωση.
Στο μεταξύ σας παραθέτω link από το χθεσινό μεγάλο θέμα, αυτό της Πανρεθυμνιώτικης συνέλευσης στο Δημοτικό Στάδιο "Μελίνα Μερκούρη" και το άρθρο που έγραψα για τα αποτελέσαμτα, το γενικότερο σκηνικό αλλά και κάποια παρασκηνιακά.
http://www.agorapress.gr/el/news.php?n=79

Σας δίνω και ένα ακόμα link που αφορά την press conference πουέδωσε η Συντονιστική επιτροπή της "Κίνησης Πολιτών" που οργάνωσε και την εν λόγω μάζωξη.
http://www.agorapress.gr/el/news.php?n=76

----------


## villy

Η ΝΝΕΡ λίγη ώρα πριν την press confernece που έδωσε η Συντονιστική επιτροπή της "Κίνησης Πολιτών" στη περιηγητρική λέσχη Ρεθύμνου, μας έστειλε επιστολή την οποία δημοσιεύσαμε και στα 2 μέσα που έχουμε (ΡΕΘΕΜΝΙΩΤΙΚΗ ΑΓΟΡΑ & agorapress.gr) και σας τη παραθέτω κατωτέρω.
http://www.agorapress.gr/el/news.php?n=75

ΝΒα σημειώσω κάπου εδώ ότι από ότι μας ενημέρωσε εκπρόσωπος της ΝΝΕΡ, περιμένουμε πολύ σύντομα (εντός της εβδομάδος) Δελτίο Τύπου όπου σε Πανελλαδική Αποκλειστικότητα η ΡΕΘΕΜΝΙΩΤΙΚΗ ΑΓΟΡΑ θα δημοσιεύσει ακολούθως.

----------


## manolis m.

Villy na pw kai egw ena kalosirthes sto forum mas kai ena megalo euxarsitw gia ton parakolouthisi kai tin enimerwsi sxetika me autin tin ''kinisi''!

----------


## villy

> Villy na pw kai egw ena kalosirthes sto forum mas kai ena megalo euxarsitw gia ton parakolouthisi kai tin enimerwsi sxetika me autin tin ''kinisi''!


Στη διάθεσή σας,ευχαριστώ.

----------


## moutsokwstas

το ρεθυμνο αξιζει να εχει ακτοπλοικη συνδεση με τον πειραια. υπαρχουν οι φοιτητες, το καλοκαιρι οι ντοπιοι και οι τουριστες. δεν μπορει να ταλαιπωρειται ο καθενας που θελει να ερθει στο ρεθυμνο και να πηγαινει ειτε μεσω ηρακλειου, ειτε μεσω χανιων. αξιζει κατι καλυτερο σιγουρα.

----------


## kastro

Η ΝΝΕΡ ενδιαφέρεται να αγοράσει καράβι από την Ιαπωνία λίγο μακρύτερο από το Λατό με ταχύτητα 22 κόμβων.
Φωτογραφία δεν μπόρεσα να βρω.

----------


## manolis m.

Gia na to valei sto Rethimno ??? Sinelthe ligo Kastro! 200 metra ploiO den mpainei sto rethimno! Min leme kai oti theloume!

----------


## Thanasis89

Πεσ' τα ρε Μανώλη... Ρε παιδιά η εταιρεία ψάχνει ένα πλοίο τύπου Πρέβελης αλλά πιο καινούριο. Είναι ένα κι ένα για το λιμάνι και τις ανάγκες του Ρεθύμνου.  :Smile:

----------


## villy

Φίλοι μου και πάλι καλησπέρα.
Από αυτά που γνωρίζω η ΝΝΕΡ είναι αρκετά ψαγμένη και έχει αξιόλογα στελέχη που γνωρίζουν πολύ καλά το Λιμάνι του Ρεθύμνου. Αξίζει να σας πω ότι 3 από τα 5 μέλη της που εμφανίστηκαν να εκπροσωπούν τη ΝΝΕΡ είναι Ρεθυμνιώτες. 
Σε περίπτωση που αποφασισθεί η εμπλοκή τους στην αποκατάσταση της ακτοπλοϊκής σύνδεσης Ρεθύμνου - Πειραιά, πράγμα που από όσον γνωρίζω θα το ξέρουμε τις προσεχείς λίγες μέρες, το καράβι που θα δρομολογηθεί θα πληρεί τις προϋποθέσεις, θα είναι αρκετά υψηλών ξενοδοχειακών απαιτήσεων και θα είναι σύγχρονο.
Μείνετε συντονισμένοι στο www.agorapress.gr και πολύ σύντομα θα αναμένετε τις εξελίξεις.

----------


## vageliss23

Πάντως εγώ νομίζω οτι ένα καράβι 150 μέτρων, 10 χρόνων είναι "ταμάμ" για τη γραμμή μας

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

To Ρέθυμνο χρειάζεται καράβι εδώ και τώρα. Πρέπει να σταματήσει η απομόνωση, αν είναι η επόμενη εταιρεία η ΝΝΕΡ καλώς να έρθει. Θα τη δεχτούμε καλοπροαίρετα να έρθει και να μείνει και όχι όπως έκαναν οι εταιρείες που δήθεν θα έμεναν μέχρι και πριν 2 χρόνια:!::!::!:

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Γιατί να μην αγοράσουν το Εξπρές Σαντορίνη ή τον Αδαμάντιο Κοραή ?

----------


## sylver23

γιατι τα πουλανε??αμα δεν πουλας κατι δεν γινεται ο αλλος να αγορασει.περα απο αυτο το αδαμαντιος τωρα μετασκευαστηκε οποτε η εταιρια του λες να θελει να το πουλησει??
ασε που ειναι ακαταλληλο για ρεθυμνο.ουτε γκαραζ εχει ουτε καμπινες

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

Δυστυχώς ελληνικά πλοία να πωλούνται και να κάνουν για τι γραμμή του Ρέθυμνου εγώ τουλάχιστον προσωπικά δεν γνωρίζω να υπάρχουν  και βέβαια μην μου πείτε για κάποιο πλοίο 35 ετών και πάνω:!:  :Very Happy: :!:

----------


## villy

Αγαπητοί μου συνφορουμίτες σας έχω Πανελλαδική Αποκλειστικότητα για τη ΝΝΕΡ με τα βραχυπρόθεσμα σχέδιά τους και .... με τη 1 Πανελλήνια εμφάνιση του καραβιού που ετοιμάζουν για την σύνδεση ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟ - ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ.
Πρώτο forum Πανελλαδικά είναι το Nautilia.gr και αυτό γιατί όπως έχω ξαναδιατυπώσει το θεωρώ από τα αξιολογότερα site στο χώρο. 
Ενημερωθείτε εδώ: http://www.agorapress.gr/el/news.php?n=156

----------


## Thanasis89

*Ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ γι' αυτήν την αποκλειστικότητα ! * Τα σαίνια τώρα ας βοηθήσουν να μάθουμε περισσότερα για το πλοίο το οποίο φαίνεται αξιόλογο αλλά και αρκετά μεγάλο.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Giwrgos1980

http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/sansovino_1989.htm Ορίστε μερικά στοιχεία για το πλοίο από τον Σουηδό  :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

¶ραγε πώς να είναι το σινιάλο ; Ελπίζω να είναι πολύ όμορφο ώστε να  στολίζει το λιμάνι μας !

----------


## villy

Φίλοι μου από δημοσιογραφικές μας πληροφορίες σας αναφέρω ότι το πλοίο αυτό παρότι είναι αρκετά καλό για αρχή εντούτοις όμως μάλλον είναι "προσωρινό μέτρο" από τη ΝΝΕΡ και αυτό για να ανοίξει η γραμμή.
Από όσων έχω την ενημέρωση ετοιμάζουν ξενοδοχειακότατο πλοίο μάλλον από Ιαπωνία, το οποίο θα είναι μέχρι 10 ετών
Είδομεν.
Το βέβαιο είναι ότι το Ρέθυμνο αποφάσισε προ καιρού την αποκατάσταση της γραμμής Ρεθύμνου Πειραιά και αυτό είναι αμετάκλητο.
Η γραμμή είναι αρκετά βιώσιμη όσο κι αν προσπαθούσαν ορισμένες πλευρές να αποδείξουν το αντίθετο για ευνόητους λόγους.
Περισσότερα εδώ... http://www.agorapress.gr/el/news.php?n=79

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

Καλή σας μέρα. Από ότι παρακολουθώ οι εξελίξεις τρέχουν στο Ρέθυμνο σε ικανοποιητικό ρυθμό. Άντε επιτέλους με το νέο έτος 2009 να έρθει και η νέα εταιρεία με καράβι.

----------


## villy

Νέο Δελτίο Τύπου - Επιστολή εξέδωσε η Ν.Ν.Ε.Ρ. ξεκαθαρίζοντας τη θέση της ιστορικά και ουσιαστικά.

Ακολούθως και μια δήλωση που αποσαφηνίζει τη σχέση της εφημερίδα μας με τις ναυτιλιακές Κρήτης γενικότερα.

http://www.agorapress.gr/el/news.php?n=213

----------


## NNER

Προς όλους εσάς μια ευχετήρια κάρτα από την *Ν*έα *Ν*αυτιλιακή *Ε*ταιρία *Ρ*εθύμνου
NNER_Card.jpg

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Ομορφη ευχετηρια καρτα  :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Όταν με το καλό παραλάβετε το πλοίο σας να μας καλέσετε για την φωτογραφική προβολή του είτε στο παρών forum είτε μέσω των προσωπικών site μας

----------


## cretan_sea

http://www.goodnet.gr/index.php?id=13,20703,0,0,1,0

Σημερινό άρθρο για την αποκατάσταση της σύνδεσης στο Ρέθυμνο....Μου φαίνεται πως φώς μόνο από την Ν.Ν.Ε.Ρ ή Α.Ν.Ε.Ρ όπως θα μετονομαστούν σύμφωνα με το άρθρο θα δούμε,(Για την Cretan Lines ακούγοντια ήδη πολλά στο Ρέθυμνο.)

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

Καλοριζικιά η νέα επωνυμία. Να είστε σίγουροι ότι οι περισσότεροι στο Ρέθυμνο πιστεύουμε σε εσάς. Εύχομαι ότι καλύτερο.

----------


## cretan_sea

Εξελίξεις στο Ρέθυμνο, που φαίνεται πως η Cretan Lines έκανε πρόταση συνεργασίας στην Α.Ν.Ε.Ρ με πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες λεπτομέρειες περισσότερα εδώ.
http://www.agorapress.gr/el/news.php?n=518

----------


## villy

> Εξελίξεις στο Ρέθυμνο, που φαίνεται πως η Cretan Lines έκανε πρόταση συνεργασίας στην Α.Ν.Ε.Ρ με πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες λεπτομέρειες περισσότερα εδώ.
> http://www.agorapress.gr/el/news.php?n=518


Τελικώς περί συνεργασίας μάλλον γκρίζο το τοπίο, ύστερα και από τη σημερινή απαντητική επιστολή/δημοσίευμα της Cretan Lines προς Α.Ν.Ε.Ρ.
http://www.agorapress.gr/el/news.php?n=540

----------


## villy

Έχουμε εξελίξεις με το πλοίο Santa Maria I να βρίσκεται στη δεξαμενή "Βασιλειάδης" και την ΑΝΕΡ να είναι πολύ κοντά στην υλοποίηση των σχεδίων της για το Ρέθυμνο.
http://www.agorapress.gr/el/news.php?n=554

----------


## dimitris

Το πλοιο απο χθες το πρωϊ βρισκεται στην μεγαλη πλωτη δεξαμενη του Περαματος και οχι στου "Βασιλειαδη" και αρκετες φωτογραφιες εχουν ανεβει εδω κι εδω απο νωρις χθες το βραδυ απο τα μελη του φορουμ μας!!!

----------


## villy

> Το πλοιο απο χθες το πρωϊ βρισκεται στην μεγαλη πλωτη δεξαμενη του Περαματος και οχι στου "Βασιλειαδη" και αρκετες φωτογραφιες εχουν ανεβει εδω κι εδω απο νωρις χθες το βραδυ απο τα μελη του φορουμ μας!!!


dimitris έχεις δίκιο.
Μόλις μίλησα τηλεφωνικά με εκπρόσωπο της ιδιοκτήτριας εφοπλιστικής εταιρίας, ο οποίος μου επιβεβαίωσε το στοιχείο σου.
Αρχικά είχε δρομολογηθεί για "Βασιλειάδης" (εκεί είχα μείνει) και τελικώς πήγε στη πλωτή Περάματος. Σε κάθε περίπτωση οι 2 δεξαμενές απέχουν καμιά 300αριά μέτρα μεταξύ τους εξού και το μπέρδεμα. Έγινε η απαιτούμενη διόρθωση στο δημοσίευμα.
Σε κάθε περίπτωση σε ευχαριστώ για την επισήμανση.

----------


## villy

Επισύναψα στο άρθρο και μια πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία του Ben Bruce από το nautilia.gr με την ανάλογη βέβαια μνημόνευση.
http://www.agorapress.gr/el/news.php?n=554

----------


## sylver23

το σαντα μαρια 1 εδω και 1 μηνα τουλαχιστον ηταν  δηλωμενο για μεγαλη περαματος και μαλιστα θα εμπαινε δευτερα ενω αλλαξε για τριτη.
η δεξαμενη βασιλειαδη ειναι στο λιμανι του πειραια ενω οι αλλες στο περαμα οπου ειναι μια αποσταση περι τα 3 χλμ (οι πειραιωτες ξερουν ακριβως)

----------


## villy

Αναφέρεστε στη γεωγραφική θέση της δεξαμενής που λίγη σημασία έχει για το άρθρο.
Εν πάσει περιπτώση ποιά είναι η απόσταση της μιας δεξαμενής από την άλλη δια θαλάσσης??? 
Παρότι δεν είμαι Πειραιώτης αλλά Ρεθυμνιώτης νομίζω ότι δεν είναι 3 χλμ.
Τα πλοία πάνε δια θαλάσσης και όχι οδικώς!!! Ετσι δεν είναι?
Τέσπα μην βλέπουμε το δένδρο και χάνουμε το δάσος...
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## villy

> το σαντα μαρια 1 εδω και 1 μηνα τουλαχιστον ηταν δηλωμενο για μεγαλη περαματος και μαλιστα θα εμπαινε δευτερα ενω αλλαξε για τριτη.


 
Και όσο για την προ μηνός απόφαση, την πληροφόρησή μας κε Sylver23 την αντλούμε απ'ευθείας από την ιδιοκτήτρια εταιρία εκτός και αν από την δική σας θέση γνωρίζετε περισσότερα από τον ίδιο τον εφοπλιστή.

----------


## xaloba

> Παρότι δεν είμαι Πειραιώτης αλλά Ρεθυμνιώτης νομίζω ότι δεν είναι 3 χλμ.


Εμ δεν ξερεις και σωστα σε διορθωνουν, εμ επιμενεις... Τι να πει κανεις... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## villy

> Εμ δεν ξερεις και σωστα σε διορθωνουν, εμ επιμενεις... Τι να πει κανεις...


Καλά, καλά καληνύχτα.. το ρίξαμε πάλι το επίπεδο.
εμ δεν είναι να απαντάς τελικά... δίνεις τροφή και στους ξέμπαρκους.
(Για να χρησιμοποιήσω ναυτικό όρο εγώ ο Βουνίσιος από το Ρέθυμνο και όχι από το Πειραιά!!!)
Αντε γειά!!
Και μόλις τα post σου τα κάνεις 10 .... και αξιόλογα, τα ξαναλέμε...!!
και για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε... γιατί κάπου οι υπόλοιποι δεν θα διαβάζουν άρθρο αλλά και εγώ δε ξέρω τι... http://www.agorapress.gr/el/news.php?n=554

----------


## dimitris

Παρακαλω! 
οι δεξαμενες "Βασιλειαδη" βρισκονται μεσα στο κεντρικο λιμανι Πειραια πολυ κοντα στο Υ.Ε.Ν και οι δεξαμενες Περαματος πολυ απλα στο Περαμα που δεν ειναι και διπλα στον Πειραια αλλα καποια χλμ. ποιο περα :Wink:  κι επειδη διαβασα τα ποστ των μελων τωρα και ναυτικα να το παμε αρκετα μιλια ποιο περα.
επισης δεν χρειαζοταν τηλεφωνημα υπαρχει και το ais που το πλοιο το εχει ανοιχτο αλλα κι εμεις εδω ξερουμε που παμε και που φωτογραφιζουμε αλλα και που μεγαλωνουμε ή στην σελιδα του Υ.Ε.Ν που η εταιρεια εκανε αιτηση στις 06/02/2009 για την δεξαμενη οπου και βρισκεται για 19/02/2009 με 21/02/2009 και τελικα πηρε απο 25/02/2009 με 27/02/2009.
Ευχαριστω!

----------


## sylver23

συγνωμη που συνεχιζω αλλα κυριε κασιματη δεν καταλαβα την αντιδραση σας.ισα ισα σας εστειλα και πμ με καποιες διορθωσεις σε πολυ φιλικο επιπεδο.




> Αναφέρεστε στη γεωγραφική θέση της δεξαμενής που λίγη σημασία έχει για το άρθρο.
> Εν πάσει περιπτώση ποιά είναι η απόσταση της μιας δεξαμενής από την άλλη δια θαλάσσης??? 
> Παρότι δεν είμαι Πειραιώτης αλλά Ρεθυμνιώτης νομίζω ότι δεν είναι 3 χλμ.
> Τα πλοία πάνε δια θαλάσσης και όχι οδικώς!!! Ετσι δεν είναι?
> Τέσπα μην βλέπουμε το δένδρο και χάνουμε το δάσος...
> Ευχαριστώ


δια θαλασσης και παλι ειναι καποια μιλια και τσπ καμμια σχεση η μια δεξαμενη απο την αλλη.το δασος το βλεπουμε πολυ καλα.εχουμε μαθει ολοι εδω να διορθωνομαστε σε πραγματα που δεν ξερουμε απο ανθρωπους που ξερουν κατι παραπανω στα αναλογα θεματα.και η διορθωση σε εμενα παντα ηταν καλοδεχουμενη καθως ειμαι μονο 23 χρονων και φυσικα δεν ξερω τπτ μπροστα σε αλλους.και η διορθωση εγινε διοτι ξερω οτι ειστε ρεθυμνιωτης και δεν γνωριζετε.αμα δεν θελετε να μαθετε ομως ζηταω συγνωμη και δεν σας ξαναδιορθωνω.




> Και όσο για την προ μηνός απόφαση, την πληροφόρησή μας κε Sylver23 την αντλούμε απ'ευθείας από την ιδιοκτήτρια εταιρία εκτός και αν από την δική σας θέση γνωρίζετε περισσότερα από τον ίδιο τον εφοπλιστή.


απο τον ολπ....δεν νομιζω οτι υπαρχει κατι πιο εγκυρο




> Καλά, καλά καληνύχτα.. το ρίξαμε πάλι το επίπεδο.
> εμ δεν είναι να απαντάς τελικά... δίνεις τροφή και στους ξέμπαρκους.
> (Για να χρησιμοποιήσω ναυτικό όρο εγώ ο Βουνίσιος από το Ρέθυμνο και όχι από το Πειραιά!!!)
> Αντε γειά!!
> Και μόλις τα post σου τα κάνεις 10 .... και αξιόλογα, τα ξαναλέμε...!!
> και για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε... γιατί κάπου οι υπόλοιποι δεν θα διαβάζουν άρθρο αλλά και εγώ δε ξέρω τι... http://www.agorapress.gr/el/news.php?n=554


το ποσο αξιολογος ειναι ενας ανθρωπος δεν κρινεται απο τα ποστ του!
το αρθρο σας μην αγωνιατε θα το διαβασουν !
καληνυχτα σας και ευχαριστω
ο ξεμπαρκος

----------


## villy

> συγνωμη που συνεχιζω αλλα κυριε κασιματη δεν καταλαβα την αντιδραση σας.ισα ισα σας εστειλα και πμ με καποιες διορθωσεις σε πολυ φιλικο επιπεδο.


Tώρα είδα το ΠΜ και σας ευχαριστώ για τις επισημάνσεις.





> δια θαλασσης και παλι ειναι καποια μιλια και τσπ καμμια σχεση η μια δεξαμενη απο την αλλη.το δασος το βλεπουμε πολυ καλα.εχουμε μαθει ολοι εδω να διορθωνομαστε σε πραγματα που δεν ξερουμε απο ανθρωπους που ξερουν κατι παραπανω στα αναλογα θεματα.και η διορθωση σε εμενα παντα ηταν καλοδεχουμενη καθως ειμαι μονο 23 χρονων και φυσικα δεν ξερω τπτ μπροστα σε αλλους.και η διορθωση εγινε διοτι ξερω οτι ειστε ρεθυμνιωτης και δεν γνωριζετε.αμα δεν θελετε να μαθετε ομως ζηταω συγνωμη και δεν σας ξαναδιορθωνω.


Δεν τίθεται καν τέτοιο θέμα.
Είναι σαφές ότι πρόκειται περί παρεξήγησης, την οποια και θεωρώ πλέον ανύπαρκτη (καθότι θεωρώ ότι την διευθετήσαμε) 




> απο τον ολπ....δεν νομιζω οτι υπαρχει κατι πιο εγκυρο


Υπάρχει αγαπητέ μου φίλε και λέγεται... ο ίδιος ο ιδιοκτήτης που δύναται να αλλάζει τις αποφάσεις του κάθε δυό μέρες κατα το δοκούν. Εμείς οι δημοσιογράφοι δεν είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να παρακολουθούμε αυτές τις αλλαγές.
Το άρθρο http://www.agorapress.gr/el/news.php?n=554
πραγματεύεται τις κινήσεις της ΑΝΕΡ σχετικά με το μέλλον του Ρεθύμνου και την αποκατάσταση της ρημάδας της ακτοπλοϊκής μας σύνδεσης με το Πειραιά για να λήξει επιτέλους η απομόνωση που έχει επιφέρει τεράστια οικονομική ζημιά στο Νομό μας (προς εξυπηρέτηση συγκεκριμένων "μαγαζιών") και σίγουρα δεν πραγματεύεται το αν η Δεξαμενή είναι του Βασιλειάδη, του Περάματος, του Βιn Laden ή της Φιλοθέης!
Από το Ρέθυμνο είμαστε και εμάς όπως προανέφερα άλλα μας ενδιαφέρουν και καίνε.




> το ποσο αξιολογος ειναι ενας ανθρωπος δεν κρινεται απο τα ποστ του!
> το αρθρο σας μην αγωνιατε θα το διαβασουν !
> καληνυχτα σας και ευχαριστω
> ο ξεμπαρκος


Το ξέμπαρκος φίλε μου κακώς το οικιοποιηθήκατε. Δεν πήγαινε σε εσάς αλλά στον xaloba που εξαπέλυσε ειρωνία και εμφανή εμπάθεια.
Με εσάς αγαπητέ Sylver23 όλα καλά!
Οσο για την αγωνία που αναφέρατε, να σας γνωρίσω ότι 1500 περίπου μέλη του nautilia.gr διαβάζουν τα άρθρα μας και θεωρούμε πλέον υποχρέωσή μας να "ανεβάζουμε" αυτά που αφορούν τα μέλη. Εxω δώσει εντολή στο γραφείο μου να το πράττουν ακόμα και όταν απουσιάζω, μέσω του Nickname μου.
Στο agorapress.gr καταχωρούνται περί τα 160 περίπου άρθρα μηνιαίως (όλα δική μας δημοσιογραφία) και στο nautilia.gr δίνουμε links μόνο σε 4/5.
Ε, νομίζω αυτό λέει πολλά.

----------


## sylver23

οπως μας πληροφορησε ο SEA BIRD στο θεμα του σαντα μαρια 1 η ΑΝΕΡ πλεον εχει και σαιτ ,υπο κατασκευη βεβαια και εκει βλεπουμε και το πολυ ομορφο λογοτυπο της εταιριας.

www.aner.gr

----------


## kapas

> οπως μας πληροφορησε ο SEA BIRD στο θεμα του σαντα μαρια 1 η ΑΝΕΡ πλεον εχει και σαιτ ,υπο κατασκευη βεβαια και εκει βλεπουμε και το πολυ ομορφο λογοτυπο της εταιριας.
> 
> www.aner.gr


πολυ ομορφο το σινιαλο!!! καλοριζικο να ειναι! ανυπομονω να το δω και στις μπαντες του σαντα μαρια!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## cretan_sea

Πράγματι από τα πιό όμορφα σινιάλα της ακτοπλοΐας....Για να άλλαξαν ονομασία αλλά και site (από nner.gr σε aner.gr), λογικά κάτι ετοιμάζουν.Ξέρεις τίποτα κανείς;;

----------


## eytyhis128

Υπαρχει κανενα νεο απο την εταιρια,ποτε ξεκινανε τα δρομολογια, και αν βρηκανε κανενα καραβι.

----------


## kapas

εχει πεσει νεκρικη σιγη... τελικα ξερει κανεις αν υπαρχει ενδεχομενο για δρομολογιση πλοιου ή πιο γενικα καποιο νεο για τα σχεδια της εταιριας???

----------


## Thanasis89

Αλέξη πάμε από εκεί που είχαμε μείνει... Σςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςς... Ησυχία...  :Cool:  :Very Happy:

----------


## cretan_sea

Όποιος ψάχνει βρίσκει.....

Για δείτε λίγο το παρακάτω link.....

http://www.875.gr/Page.aspx?newsID=150&lang=gr

Όπου υπάρχει καπνός υπάρχει και φωτιά......

----------


## sylver23

Απο οσο ξέρω τόσα χρόνια το κέρδος του να μπει καποια εταιρία ως χορηγός είναι η διαφήμιση.Η ΑΝΕΡ τί ακριβώς διαφημίζει??

----------


## passage

Βρε μήπως πάρουν κανένα άλλο πλοίο τελικά. Ίσως μετά το δοκιμαστικό του SANTA MARIA 1 να είδαν οτι δεν πληρεί την ταχύτητα ή κάτι άλλο που είχαν συμφωνήσει στα χαρτιά και για αυτό να ναυάγησε η αγορά του πλοίου.

----------


## kapas

> Βρε μήπως πάρουν κανένα άλλο πλοίο τελικά. Ίσως μετά το δοκιμαστικό του SANTA MARIA 1 να είδαν οτι δεν πληρεί την ταχύτητα ή κάτι άλλο που είχαν συμφωνήσει στα χαρτιά και για αυτό να ναυάγησε η αγορά του πλοίου.


 μαλλον ισχυει αυτο που λες γιατι το πλοιο μας εφυγε και βρισκετε στο Bari στην ιταλια... οποτε μαλλον κατι δεν πηγε καλα στην συμφωνια... αναμενουμε...

----------


## sylver23

βρε παιδια ποια αγορα λετε??
Το πλοιο ήταν ενος απο αυτους που εχουν μετοχες στην Ανερ,δηλ αυτου που έχει την g lines.

----------


## villy

> βρε παιδια ποια αγορα λετε??
> Το πλοιο ήταν ενος απο αυτους που εχουν μετοχες στην Ανερ,δηλ αυτου που έχει την g lines.


Πολύ σωστά! 
Σύμφωνα με τις δικές μας πηγές, το Santa Maria I απλά δρομολογείται στη ξένη ακτοπλοϊα υπό τον ίδιο εφοπλιστή.

Εκ της συντακτικής ομάδας

----------


## cretan_sea

Παιδεύτηκα λίγο παραπάνω να ηχογραφήσω και μορφοποιήσω από εκπομπή γνωστού Κρητικού ραδιοφωνικού σταθμού τα 2 διαφημιστικά σποτ της Α.Ν.Ε.Ρ ….αλλά τελικά άξιζε τον κόπο…αξίζει να τα ακούσετε "ψαγμένα" και με βαθύ νόημα για όσους καταλαβαίνουν.



http://rapidshare.com/files/24632230...Lines_SPOT.rar


Για να δούμε ..... άραγε "ο καιρός γαρ εγγύς" ;;;;;;:lol::lol:

----------


## cretan_sea

> Παιδεύτηκα λίγο παραπάνω να ηχογραφήσω και μορφοποιήσω από εκπομπή γνωστού Κρητικού ραδιοφωνικού σταθμού τα 2 διαφημιστικά σποτ της Α.Ν.Ε.Ρ ….αλλά τελικά άξιζε τον κόπο…αξίζει να τα ακούσετε "ψαγμένα" και με βαθύ νόημα για όσους καταλαβαίνουν.
> 
> 
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/24632230...Lines_SPOT.rar
> 
> 
> Για να δούμε ..... άραγε "ο καιρός γαρ εγγύς" ;;;;;;:lol::lol:


*Συγνώμη αν ταλαιπώρησα κάποιους που δεν μπόρεσαν να κατεβάσουν το αρχείο, αλλά δεν είχα ʽʼξαναδουλέψειʼʼ Rapidshare……*


*Το παρακάτω είναι το σωστό link και έχει απεριόριστο Download….*


*http://rapidshare.com/files/246629230/Aner_Lines_SPOT.rar*

----------


## villy

Επανεμφάνιση της A.N.E.R
http://www.agorapress.gr/el/news.php?n=1761
Χαμηλοί τόνοι κρατούνται στη νέα προσπάθεια. 
Στο Ρέθυμνο, όλες τις προσπάθειες πλέον οφείλουμε να τις αξιολογούμαι.

----------

